# wieviel mannmonate kostet ein handyspiel?



## andre yang (14. Nov 2007)

zum beispiel pacman?


----------



## The_S (14. Nov 2007)

kommt drauf an wie gut du bist, und wie viel Zeit du im Monat hast. Und was du für ansprüche an das Spiel stellst. Ich denke mal ein simples Pacman ohne viel Schnick-Schnack (3D, super hübsche Animationen, diverse Extras, ...) ist in 2 40 Stunden Wochen zu machen.


----------



## Jockel (15. Nov 2007)

Über das Spiel selber würde ich mir nicht so viel Gedanken machen, vielmehr darüber, auf wie vielen Endgeräten es laufen (und gestestet werden) soll...


----------

